# HORNY Xtrail.....



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

.....now that i got your attention  .....this thread is about Changing the Horn on your xtrail. Have any of you guys upgraded the stock Japanese beep-beep horn to something more American sounding Honk-Honk? i know i changed a weak sounding Jap horn i had on a older car many many years ago with a heavier sounding after market Horn and it was an easy upgrade on That vehicle, im hoping it be just as simple on my '06 Xtrail. Some auto parts shops sell a generic /universal horn anywhere from $18-40 canadian ( i dont care about the loud and obnoxious air trumpet style horns). I'm not too serious about upgrading my horn, more or less wondering if anybody has already tried and were you satisfied? regret? problems? the sound suck /wished you never changed it? thanks. http://www.automorphosis.com/wp-content/gallery/automorphosis-1/big-horn-hyler-bracey.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Personally sounds fine to me. Its rare I use it other than to express displeasure at roadway idiocy. Save the money and put it towards your visors that will be useful in your rainy climate. Its a blizzard here, hopefully last blast of winter.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, just more or less a fleeting thought. Most likely will be spending my money towards getting my back hatchglass tinted and maybe as funds become more abundant, the window vent visors. I've been watching the weather channel & the news...i seen how harsh the latest Eastern winter conditions have been for you guys. Here in Vancouver we have been averaging plus 8 to 10 celcius/rainy days. Oh on a positive note, an update on the 225-65-R16s Cooper AT3 tires i had installed in early Feburary : was good traction in the deep wet snow we had previously, the ride itself is just a tiny bit firmer then the all seasons i replaced, i havent not noticed any decrease in fuel economy (well, i havent done any scientific measurements...my wallet has not cried), my speedo seems to be the same as with the all seasons and lastly i am very pleased with the good stopping/traction in all this Rain we have been getting here. If anybody considering upgrading their tires I recommend these tires as a good option.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to know. Did you get 225 or 215 width tires? I thought the later.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

225's . .....i have a question for you about oxygen sensors: I noticed you and others previously chatting about them before and i have no issues with my engine at the moment at all....but i do have about 227,000 klms on it and have no idea if the previous owner(s) ever had them replaced. What is your opinion? should i wait till a check engine light comes on ? just buy and change them out for preventative maintenance? Rock Auto has both oxygen sensors for sale at a reasonable price.....if i can't reach/install the sensors i may have to pay my mechanic to put them in for me....(i dont have a code reader/if anything needs to be re set after install etc) 2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Oxygen (O2) Sensor | RockAuto


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well depends on you. According to NGK they are supposed to last somewhere between 80 and 150K. Though some do go longer. Like plugs they do degrade over time and they have to get to a certain point of inefficiency to trigger a code. I changed mine at 150,000 kms and it improved engine function and should help in prolonging the life of my catalytic converters. Its doable yourself, but you need an O2 socket, and they can be tough to get out. If I were to do them again, I would probably just cut the wire and use a long proper sized socket ( with 6 sides), a breaker bar with swizzle and an extension pipe for extra leverage. I was able to get the top one out with O2 socket but not the bottom one. For that one I had to cut the wire, break the end off, and use a short socket (all I had in correct size). O2 socket had too much flex and was going to strip the bolt thread. You get at the top one in the engine bay, and you can get at the bottom one from underneath. The connectors are colour coded and were a bit frustrating to get off. Still was satisfying to do myself and not pay a mechanic. Wrench Monkey has a slightly better deal on them than Rock Auto at the moment.

Here is the info from NGK
http://www.ngksparkplugs.ca/tech-info-oxygen-sensors.cfm


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i just checked CND tire online and they sell the oxygen sensor socket for $14.99. I have not looked but maybe Lordco Auto parts has one for cheaper. I have all sorts of shop/garage tools ( nothing high end or specialized that a real mechanic would own) and i am not afraid of getting dirty or attempting to try my own repairs ( except complicated electrical or a timing belt replacement...) . I too love the satisfaction of overcoming a challenge and saving myself the cost of paying a professional shop. What i guess i am asking you and others here is there a warning sign or should i just take a chance and buy the sensors and do the replacement? Also Quad, when you replaced your oxygen sensors did you need to reset any codes (whether or not a dash light was on before hand)? I briefly read online a few owners needed to reset a code once the new oxy sensors were swapped in. Thanks, hope you enjoying your day.  ..........................(forgot to ask...what was the improved engine function that you experienced? smoother running...better throttle response? )


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve changed both of them with a socket wrench but a day before, i ve sprayed both with wd40.
......and i tried to undo it with a 22mm long wrench(open side) it worked fine for the top one ,the bottom was a bit hidden by the heat shield and could not do it.
Worse case scenario, i would go for a 10 minutes drive and retry it hot baby!!

You don't need to reset anything after the install.

I ve experienced a bit difference, smoother at a traffic light. 
Didn t saw a difference in fuel consumption or power.

Today my alternator sounded like an hydraulic command valve(nice description, in my head i can ear the sound).





HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> i just checked CND tire online and they sell the oxygen sensor socket for $14.99.


Careful with the cheap universal sensors that you have to splice into the existing wiring harness. That just never works out as well as a direct fit replacement.

Same goes for the cheap o2 sensor sockets that look like a long socket with a slot cut in the side. They never seem to seat well and you end up rounding the sensor nut. Send a few $$ more and buy the short socket style with the offset for ratchet handle. 

As for figuring out when to change them, I check them out with a scan tool when the mileage is getting up there. If I plan on changing them, then I spray them with PB Blaster every day for a couple of days in advance (when the engine is cold and generally in the evening so it can soak all night) Put some anti-seize on the threads of the new one so it isn't such a pain to get them out the next time. 

I do 2 thorough checks of my car every year when I change my tires. I usually do an oil change in the spring and then change the oil in my snowblower and put it away for the summer. I do the same in the fall and winterize my lawnmower at the same time. So I'm out in the driveway anyway.

Since I have the wheels off anyway, I inspect the brakes and all the stuff around each wheel (tie rods, CV boots, struts, shocks, bushings, etc.) I check all the other fluids while I'm waiting for the oil to drain. Since the car is jacked up and on stands, I crawl around underneath poking and prodding, looking for leaks, rust, odd looking things, etc. I stick a multimeter on the alternator and battery
It isn't the most scientific approach, but it doesn't take long before I get used to what my car looks like and can easily spot little warning signs (a little oil stain that wasn't there before, something wet that is normally dry, a new crack in a rubber boot, etc.)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is good advice MikeHJ. Curious though if the shorter style will fit with the heat shield in place. In the service manual the tool Nissan specifies is the long one with the side cut out. Works great for installing them, but as you say can be a bit weak for taking them out if they are really stuck in there. Its the reason I was proposing the alternate method of cutting the wire and busting off the end to get a short socket on it (If you don't have a long one).


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Curious though if the shorter style will fit with the heat shield in place. In the service manual the tool Nissan specifies is the long one with the side cut out.


The short style probably won't fit.

Destroying an o2 sensor to get it out is fine if you plan on replacing it. It sucks if you just want to swap the cat and reuse the sensor. 

Just saying that the long sockets really increase the odds of rounding off a stuck sensor if you need to put on some good torque to break it free. Sometimes it is the only option, sometimes cutting the heat shield bolts and wiggling the shield out of the way until you can get the shorty on works out quicker and easier in the end. Sometimes being patient and soaking it with penetrating oil repeatedly is the way to go.

Rounding off o2 sensors is one of the easiest ways to turn a half hour job into an all-afternoon event. Like losing the oil drain plug when you're "just going to do a quick oil change":crying:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

All good points Mike. We probably should have put all this info into the thread I wrote when I did mine originally. Powerblaster was applied the night before, and a half hour before trying to remove them. Its the bottom one that was really tough since it had been in there for 8 years. Busting the ceramic end and getting a short full socket on the nut was the only way to get it out.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for your helpful advice. I just spoke with a mechanic who my shop services their vehicle windshield replacement needs. ( i am an Autoglass technician/installer-27 years Exp.) I asked him about doing my oxygen sensors if i supplied the part...he said i can supply or not to worry as his shop will give me 30% discount off parts anyways and give me a break on the labour.  So normally i would attempt to do minor repairs myself but all things considered...having to buy a good brand oxy sensor socket, seized up threads, crawling under my xtrail , wondering if i need to reset codes, etc....i may as well pay a pro (if im getting a discount and cheaper labour rate) to just do it. Who knows, maybe i get them to do my crank & cam sensor sometime down the road . Here is a good article with pics on replacing the cam/crank sensors . Replace the Crank Position and and Cam Position sensors on an XTRAIL T30 ? frolektrics


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If those haven't been changed, have them done before the O2s. Bad crankshaft sensor can leave you stranded.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi, yes it is why im delaying blowing my money on non priority things like window tinting and side window visors, rather put aside my money for more important things such as worn out oxy sensors and cam/crank sensors and labour. I will call a Nissan service Dept and give them my VIN code as there might be a slight chance the previous owner(s) had them done already ....unless they went to a private garage.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Easiest way to check would be to pull the cam sensor and see if its the new design-- shiny metal cylinder as opposed to black plastic domino piece. Its the easy one to get to. Make sure you buy the kit that contains both sensors (they are the same) as its much cheaper than buying them separately. 
Same sensor as for Altimas and Sentras with the QR25DE by the way...
The nissan kit number to order at dealer parts counter is as follows
B3731-6N21A


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks, if and when it stops pissing out i might just pop open my hood and check that out. I hear we might get a sunny break....sometime next month. Maybe.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

both cam/crank sensors from Rock auto (hitachi ) are about $116 pre tax and ridiculously overpriced on amazon.ca at about $242 or $119 for the pair. I remember you mentioned in previous posts that they can sometimes be cheaper to ask a nissan dealer for the kit ...soon i will ask them about my cost.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Get the real Nissan ones. I posted the part number in my previous post in this thread. I think the price is 76 or 80 bucks canadian at the dealer and contains two of them.
Or here is an ebay link showing them

2002-2006 Nissan Altima / Sentra Cam & Crank Position Sensor Kit B3731-6N21A | eBay

plus lots of others there. But you may as well go to the dealer, and that way you can be 100% sure they are genuine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Get the real Nissan ones. I posted the part number in my previous post in this thread. I think the price is 76 or 80 bucks canadian at the dealer and contains two of them.
Or here is an ebay link showing them

2002-2006 Nissan Altima / Sentra Cam & Crank Position Sensor Kit B3731-6N21A | eBay

plus lots of others there. But you may as well go to the dealer, and that way you can be 100% sure they are genuine.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, thanks again....i will most likely go with dealer parts if it still is $80. The genuine online prices are in usa prices plus shipping so not worth it. Might have to wait for after my tax refund ....


----------

